# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  سعر مواصفات htc one صور اتش تى سى وان

## mohamed73

* HTC One* 
  price = ........ L.E   
   كشفت شركة “HTC” رسمياً عن أحدث هواتفها المحمولة HTC One، وهو الهاتف  الذكي الذي سوف يتوفر في نهاية شهر مارس القادم في الأسواق العالمية.
  ويملك  الهاتف ONE شاشة قياس 4.7 بوصة بدقة Full HD أي بدرجة وضوح 1080 بكسل،  مدعومة بمعالج رباعي النواة من نوع Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 وبسرعة 1.7  جيجاهرتز مع ذاكرة عشوائية 2 جيجابايت.
  وذكرت الشركة خلال  المؤتمر أن الجهاز سوف يتوفّر في 80 دولة حول العالم، وعلى 185 شركة جوال  حول العالم كأكبر حملة إطلاق يحصل عليها جهاز من الشركة.
  وكشفت الشركة عن بلدان الوطن العربي التي سوف يتوفر الجهاز  فيها، ففي السعودية يمكن الحصول على الجهاز عن طريق شركة STC وموبايلي  بالإضافة إلى شركة زين، أما في دولة الإمارات فيمكن الحصول على الجهاز عن  طريق شركة “دو”، أما في مصر فيتوفّر عن طريق شركة فودافون.
  ويتوفر  الجهاز بثلاثة ألوان مختلفة هي الأبيض والأسود والأحمر، كما يتوفر بمساحتي  تخزين 32 جيجابايت أو 64 جيجابايت؛ ولم تكشف STC عن السعر المنتظر للهاتف.                          * Specification*   *General*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] LTE (market dependent) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Micro-SIM الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2013, February الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Coming soon. Exp. release 2013,   March *Body*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 137.4 x 68.2 x 9.3 mm (5.41 x 2.69   x 0.37 in) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 143 g (5.04 oz) *Display*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Super LCD3 capacitive touchscreen,   16M colors الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 1080 x 1920 pixels, 4.7 inches   (~469 ppi pixel density) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Corning Gorilla Glass 2  - HTC Sense UI v5 *Sound*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Vibration, MP3, WAV ringtones الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, with stereo speakers الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes  - Beats Audio sound enhancement *Memory*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] No الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 32/64 GB, 2 GB RAM *Data*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] HSPA+; LTE, Cat3, 50 Mbps UL, 100   Mbps DL الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Wi-Fi 802.11 a/ac/b/g/n, Wi-Fi   Direct, DLNA, Wi-Fi hotspot الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, v4.0 with A2DP الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes (Market dependent) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, microUSB v2.0 (MHL)       *Camera*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 4 MP UltraPixels, 2688 x 1520   pixels, autofocus, LED flash الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 1/3'' sensor size, simultaneous HD   video and image recording, geo-tagging, face and smile detection, OIS الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, 1080p@30fps, HDR, stereo   sound rec., video stabilization الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, 2.1 MP, 1080p@30fps, HDR *Features*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Android OS, v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean),   upgradable to v4.2.2 (Jelly Bean) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Qualcomm APQ8064T Snapdragon 600 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Quad-core 1.7 GHz Krait 300 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Adreno 320 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SMS (threaded view), MMS, Email,   Push Email الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] HTML5 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Stereo FM radio with RDS الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, with A-GPS support and   GLONASS الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Yes, via Java MIDP emulator الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Black, Silver, Red  - SNS integration - Dropbox (25 GB storage) - Active noise cancellation with   dedicated mic - TV-out (via MHL A/V link) - DivX/XviD/MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV   player - MP3/eAAC+/WMA/WAV player - Google Search, Maps, Gmail, YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk - Organizer - Document viewer/editor - Photo viewer/editor - Voice memo/dial/commands - Predictive text input       *Battery*   Non-removable Li-Po 2300 mAh   battery الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] No official data الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] No official data

----------

